# changer carte graphique imac "24"



## adrienmoulin75 (7 Octobre 2008)

pour commencer bonjour a tout le monde je suis nouveau ici fraichement inscrit sur le forum, voila ma question  je me suis offert un imac 24 en mars dernier ( au passage 2 semaine apres mon achat les nouveau 24 pouces avec nouvelle config sortaient) enfin bon passon....
ma question est la suivante j'aurai souhaiter savoir si il etait possible de changer la carte graphique,  en cherchant sur google j'ai vu que sur les imac 24 la carte graphique n'etait pas soudée...
je vous remercie a bientot


----------



## cameleone (8 Octobre 2008)

Salut, et bienvenue sur MacGé... 

Alors, oui, en effet, la carte graphique n'est pas soudée. Mais ça ne résout rien, puisqu'il faudrait, pour la changer, trouver une autre carte compatible Mac... et ça, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## adrienmoulin75 (8 Octobre 2008)

a voila mon probleme se trouve la trouver une carte compatible dommage que apple ne propose pas sa


----------



## cameleone (8 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est-ce que tu lui reproches, à la carte qui se trouve déjà dans ton Mac ?


----------



## Gz' (9 Octobre 2008)

La carte n'est pas soudée, mais a un format particulier. J'avais lu un post sur macbidouille où le gars avait changé la carte graphique de son iMac 24" ancienne génération (alu) par une 8800GS d'imac récent. 

Il décrivait une bidouille particulièrement chiante, pas évident à mettre en place. Il avait obtenu la carte dans un apple store (il est réparateur dans ce même apple store donc peut obtenir les pièces facilement)


----------



## adrienmoulin75 (9 Octobre 2008)

la carte je souhaiter la changer pour jouer a crysis je suis pas un gros joueur mais se jeu me plais s'etait juste pour sa mais au pire je ferai sans s'est pas bien grave et pour repondre a "GZ" j'avais egalement vu l'article sur le mec qui a fait sa soi meme mais bon il avait l'avantage de taffer  dans un apple store


----------



## secretman (18 Octobre 2008)

Apple propose en option, pour le iMac 24 uniquement, et pour la modique somme de 220 euros (tout de même),  une carte GeForce de bonne facture à la place de la carte vidéo par défaut.

A bon entendeur,

Denis


----------



## sclicer (18 Octobre 2008)

sauf que comme moi il possède la version des imac alu avant ceux ayant la 8800 GS... donc coincer comme moi


----------



## philou9178 (19 Octobre 2008)

secretman a dit:


> Apple propose en option, pour le iMac 24 uniquement, et pour la modique somme de 220 euros (tout de même),  une carte GeForce de bonne facture à la place de la carte vidéo par défaut.



Bonjour,

c'est effectivement vrai, on peut commander en option une CG Nvidia 8800 à la place de la HD 2600 ATI pour 199&#8364; sur Apple Store.
En revanche, je les ai appelés et il semble que cette option ne soit disponible que sur du neuf.
C'est ce qu'ils répondent.
Cette option ne semble donc pas disponible sur du non neuf.
C'est assez rageant pour ce qui me concerne, mon Imac 24", celui à 1599&#8364; sur Apple Store a 6mois, je me suis remis sur Xplane et la HD2600 est trop courte pour utiliser ce simulateur de vol.
J'ai cherché sur le web, à part faire ses extensions mémoire, rien de bien concret pour changer la CG.
Pourtant, si l'option est disponible en neuf, le changement de CG de base par la CG proposée en option ne devrait en toute logique pas poser de problème.

Avez vous trouvé quelque chose de convainquant sur la toile pour réaliser ce changement de CG.

En vous remerciant pour vos réponses,
Bon Dimanche,


----------



## mpo (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'arrive sur ce topic avec un peu de retard. Voilà pour ceux qui voudraient trouver une carte graphique, j'ai trouvé une possibilité :http://mac.macrecycling.com/nvidia-geforce-8600m-gt-mxm-ii-512mb-laptop-graphics-card-p-101356.html. je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce revendeur et je ne connais pas d'autres revendeurs, mais peut-être que ça vaut le coup d'essayer. J'en ai vues également sur ebay mais je ne pense pas que le firmware soit compatible mac.


----------



## mpo (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'arrive sur ce topic avec un peu de retard. Voilà pour ceux qui voudraient trouver une carte graphique, j'ai trouvé une possibilité :http://mac.macrecycling.com/nvidia-geforce-8600m-gt-mxm-ii-512mb-laptop-graphics-card-p-101356.html. je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce revendeur et je ne connais pas d'autres revendeurs, mais peut-être que ça vaut le coup d'essayer. J'en ai vues également sur ebay mais je ne suis pas sûr de la  compatibilité du bios.


----------



## raoullevert (20 Janvier 2009)

Si quelqu'un a démonter la carte d'un iMac 24'' alu, je serais curieux de voir a quel format ca correspond .
http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/types.html

Pour les revendeurs de carte, sur Ebay(pour pas le citer), on trouve un stock de carte aux alentours de 120/150. Après, savoir si c'est compatible ?

au hasard : cetet boutique, comme il en existe tant d'autres  http://stores.ebay.fr/sean2008168_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## bubumac (13 Juillet 2009)

Le changement de carte est possible, mais ça a l'air compliqué.

Voir ici ...


----------

